# UK Spouse Visa Financial Requirement !!



## kel0884 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi there,
I have a question regarding the financial requirement for applying for spouse visa and wondering if you could give me some advice on that. I am UK citizen and currently earning £22080 basic. I also get sales commission every month which could be anything between £25-£60 gross. I have a son in UK as well who is living with my ex girlfriend. I pay about £100-£150 every month for child maintenance. I am getting married in Oct and my wife will be applying for uk spouse visa. I am in process of collecting all the documents for that and hoping to submit the application about 3 weeks after the marriage. 
I was checking financial requirement for that, even though I am only sponsoring my wife to come here, I would need to meet financial requirement form £22400 as I have a son here as well. Is that correct? As my basic salary doesn’t meet the basic requirement, will the application be rejected on that. Or Do we need to meet financial requirement of £18600.
Please give me any advice on that. Really appreciate it.
Thanks.


----------



## RedCello (Jan 3, 2013)

Only children that are not British citizens count. This would lead me to believe that you only have to qualify for 18,600.

You have to earn above that amount and therefore, I believe child support is not taken into consideration. Someone should confirm this or correct me if I am wrong. Good luck!


----------



## kel0884 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Thought I ll mentioned this where I found the information. This paragraph is written on Appendix 2 on VAF 4A form. Page 5.


CALCULATING THE RELEVANT FINANCIAL REQUIREMENT 
The financial requirement that you must meet will vary according to the number of child dependents under the age of 18 being sponsored for entry to the UK as part of this application, and taking account of any child dependents under the age of 18 your sponsor is already financially responsible for in the UK. 
• Children who are British Citizens or not subject to UK Immigration Control do not need to be considered when calculating the financial requirement. 
• Full details of which children the financial requirement applies to can be found within the policy guidance notes which can be found on the UKBA website. The financial requirement you need to meet may include children already sponsored who are not part of this application and you should include those children where relevant at 3.2 
• Some applicants including children will need to meet a different maintenance requirement and if that applies they will need to complete Part 4 instead of this section. Full guidance can be found on the UKBA website.

“taking account of any child dependents under the age of 18 your sponsor is already financially responsible for in the UK.”
Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The statement "Children who are British Citizens or not subject to UK Immigration Control do not need to be considered when calculating the financial requirement" overrides it.


----------



## kel0884 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks for the replies... really appreciate it... was proper stressing out... 
Thanks


----------

